# price question



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i have a friend with an 85 honda 250 3wheeler it does have reverse and runs great but he is not sure what to ask for this thing. any ideas...?


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

how good are the plastics? does it smoke? make any unusual noises in the motor? was it rode hard?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

all is in good shape and its been in a garage for the past 8yrs never really rode jus cranked from time to time. he is the type of guy that jus buys things and hangs on to them for the hell of it but he is finally clearing out his 60x100' shop full of odds and ends


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

does he have any honda rancher 350 parts, or any running 4 wheelers?, also imo its worth about 12-1300


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its been so long since I've been around a 3wheeler....85 Honda 250 w/Reverse -dont remember which model this would be... I know the Big Red's (which have HI/Low/Reverse) go for as much as a grand around here if they are in good shape. Not sure which one he has....but still if in good shape he should still be able to get 7-800 for it to the right person, maybe more.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im not sure if its a big red but he said it was a sx model. i believe 85 was the first yr of reverse in the honda. oh and hondarider3 ill have to go by there in the next couple of days and c what all he has


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i have seen good condition ones sell for 1400, and perfect condition ones sell for 2000


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I would also agree that $1500 or so isn't out of the question, I know someone that sold a Big Red 250 for $2500 recently, but it was in showroom condition almost.


----------

